# Suitable for herding?



## Deniscooper (Apr 5, 2020)

Morning

so I I know the breed is more known for its hunting / retrieving abilities but I live on a small farm and considering getting a Vizsla but would like to train him to help herd up
The farm animals, sheep etc. Also not go and attack the chickens and ducks if he sees them.

has anyone any experience or would you recommend not using a Vizsla for these activities?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They would not be my breed of choice for herding.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can answer one of your questions ..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSetXq2JrJc


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Harrigab, that video is phenomenal. And i have imagined my boys herding... Miksa would probably want to get the tail of the animals to be herded... and Bende would do anything to try and make them chase him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

don't get the vid wrong Gabica,,on shoot days and she see's a pricked bird (injured) Ruby hits it and hits it hard, no dancing about


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, vizslas lack the bossiness, for lack of a better word, that herding breeds have. My dog is either going to stalk the animal like prey or try to play with it. Certainly they're smart enough to learn things that don't come naturally them, but you're going to have to work at least 3 times as hard as you would if you started with something that's been bred over hundred of generations to want to herd livestock. 

I kind of want you to go forward with it just to see the result.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finnis good at herding our three cats into the basement. 
I don't think he'd do as good on ducks and chickens.


----------

